# Memphis and Maya are here !



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

As everyone may know, I adopted Memphis and Maya from Kirby today. Kirby is a wonderful young man who has allowed us to become M & M's new family 

They are doing better than I thought they would with the change of scenery, action and people (and of course my dog). Initially, they seemed a little scared, but once I put them in the cage with their "security blanket" swing, and most off their stuff, they seemed to calm down pretty fast. 

Maya has seemed to attached herself to my husband pretty quickly, and Memphis seems to be the nosy one. After a few hours, I noticed they started moving around the cage, and they have no issues coming to perch on our fingers (already!) They even came out with no issues and stood in the sunbeams on their play gym! We witnessed Memphis's wonderful voice (and actually had a few laughs), but yet to hear much from Maya.

These are two beautiful birds that I already love to death, and I am finally happy to be a cockatiel owner (They are so much different than budgies )

Here are some updated pics that I took today just a bit ago!

Duckie


----------



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

And here are some more pics!

Duckie


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

That's great that they're settling in so quickly.  It's a credit to Kirby, because it means they're well socialized and comfortable with people! I look forward to hearing more about their adventures with you!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Glad to hear they are settling in well


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

Oh sigh, I can't believe they are gone  I just got a stuffy sad feeling when I read about them Duckie, and Bea's comment. Its so sad to have worked so hard, then to have them leave. But at the same time I am floored to see how well they have adapted, how quickly, and how much your family has enjoyed them already. Enjoy my lil guys (as I know you will) 

ps- this brings me an update now... Im officially tiel-less 

Kirby


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

I can't see myself ever bing tiel less. Or even bird less. Beautiful pictures. That sunlight makes them look even more beautiful. Not to mention it's really good for them. We will all be looking foward to updates and pics.


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

another ps- it is so weird to see them with other people, and not be the photo-taker :blush: 

Also, I'd like to add that Maya in the 1st and 2nd pic of the 2nd post, is giving her approval. Anytime she accepts cuddles, or when she has that soft look in her eyes, that means she is content. Not sure if it is only me who can tell that (as my family never agree's with me), but I definately see her winking at me in those pics  love ya Maya!

Kirby


----------



## Kfontan (Oct 10, 2007)

They look like they have adapted to their new surroundings quickly. THey should bring a lot of fun and joy.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Awww, they look as though they have really settled in. Kirby, don't be sad, I know that you will miss them of course, but at least you know they are loved where they are now and not lost or worse.


----------



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

Just an update from Day #3.

Maya has really begun to move around, and will actually come near the front of the cage when we are around. She seems to be exploring a little bit more. However, Memphis seems to be a little more cautious the last 2 days compared to the first day. I guess he has realized that he is somewhere different and probably misses Kirby 

Today, Maya has allowed all of us to have her perch on us, and she actually gave me lots of kisses (at least that is what I took it for ). Memphis doesn't seem to want to come out of the cage often, but will finally warm up (some what), will come out, but would rather perch on the back of a chair or couch instead of on one of us. I guess it will take some time before they are both completely comfortably.

However, Memphis does like to sing. When he gets going, he can be really loud...it is so awesome! He actually wolf whistled for the first time today (and we heard it from the basement).

Two question I do have (and I will email Kirby as well):
I have noticed them fighting today...kind of hissing open beaked at each other. Also, I know cockatiels are ground feeders, but as per Kirby, I also put food and water up higher in the cage as well as on the bottom, but neither of them have ventured to the bottom of the cage yet (at least not what I have seen). Is this normal? 

Duckie


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

Aww poor Memphis, it sounds like he is not settled and is looking for something  I'd be really sad if it's me, which it kind of does  I think this becuase he was not tame when I got him (as a 8 month old). He was sort of, but I basically made him the bird he was, and he trusted me so much with every new situation I brought him into. So this is a big new situation and I think he is sad becuase I am not there to guide him through it. 
I am shocked in Maya though, apparently she is ready to move on, much more than I thought. Im glad she is doing well, I was worried for her... hehe

Yeah they bickered together here sometimes aswell, but not as often (once a day, maybe twice). They are just stressed out and don't want anything too close to them, especially eachother it seems. Eventually you will see them preening eachother in the cage, I have seen them do that the past few weeks here, it was adorable. 

As for the feeding, I would give them a few days, again. I think they don't have a big need to go down to the bottom becuase they have food near them (the top). If you were to move ALL the food at the bottom things would change and they would start using it more. It's up to your personal preference though, I just liked feeding on the cage floor (seemed cleaner and easier), but feel free to do what you'd like  obviously... lol

Kirby


----------



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks! 

I think you are right...Memphis has really no one he has learned to trust...so he is just being careful! However, my mom and dad stopped by today and Memphis just loved my Mom...picked at her earrings, bracelet, and even let her pet him! He didn't even try to move or fly away! I guess she has the touch 

I will give the food thing a few more days, and see what happens 

Here are some pics of their page setup:










Duckie


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

Oh Im glad to hear  It sounds like he is settling in slowly but surely, thats ma' boy!  lol

That cage looks great! I like how you've set it up, and I can see Memphis still needs his security blanket (the rope swingin the back)  hehe

ps- nice new siggy! That was one of my top fav pics of her 

Kirby


----------

